# I have a runty bunny



## Sarah Wood (May 1, 2014)

I guess I just don't know what to do. I'm worried that she's just not getting enough to eat. I certainly don't want to make the little thing suffer. Should I just go ahead and dispatch the runt? Or should I just wait it out to see if she grows or starves?



 

 


the runty one is the bottom of this picture.

 

The runty one is on the right here.


----------



## SA Farm (May 1, 2014)

It doesn't look like it's in poor shape, just smaller. Personally, I would leave it be. I had two litters from sisters, same size litters, born the same day and everything. One litter was significantly smaller than the other. At 8 weeks, the litter that was smaller was significantly bigger than the other litter. 
I'm just saying that unless the kit is fading away, I would give it a chance


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 1, 2014)

I'd give it a chance!


----------



## SweetBun (May 2, 2014)

I agree give it a chance.


----------



## happy acres (May 3, 2014)

Does it seem like it's getting it's fill of milk? Full tummy? If so let it be. It may surprise you.


----------

